# [w] IG meltas and squads £££ [h] landraider crusader SM GK £££



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

yeh some i looking for some IG stuff :good:

IG: not bothered condition wise aslong as cadian
vet squads
lord commisar
heavy wep teams
melta gun arms and gun 
those 5 man slot in lasgun packs

SM:
Land raider crusader - primed MISSING BOTTOM FRONT DOOR! :cray:
termie assault squad - painted
unbuilt devie squad 2 HB's 2 PC's

GK:
5 grey knights in PA - painted
3 grey knight termies - painted


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

pm sent mate!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

pm replyed to


----------

